# Antec 900



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a few questions. Can i put one of the front fans on the side? And how?

Also, (this is my first time building a computer), how can i clean up my wires? There are a bunch of random wires hanging around aimlessly... Is there a way to clean some of this up? Thanks!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You might be able to mount a side fan. I believe the Nine Hundred has room for a side fan although I'm not sure if its a 120mm fan that fits on the side.

To clean up the wires, try stuffing the extra wires in unused drive bays at the bottom near the power supply or better yet tape them behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

You can mount one of the front fans to the side (it will just clip in place) but you would be better off buying a 120mm fan and putting it on the side.
Do a Google search for; antec 900 mod and you will get plenty of ideas for hiding your wires


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

According to the case specifications the side is set up for a 120 mm fan.
http://www.antec.com/specs/900_spe.html


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

Cool, i put a side fan in. Looks great, very cool.

Also, how do i put the wires behind the case?? Thanks...

Also Also, Can i replace the top fan with a LED fan or something?

Thanks!!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

billenium said:


> Also, how do i put the wires behind the case?? Thanks.
> *Do a Google search for; "antec 900 mod" and you will get plenty of ideas for hiding your wires*
> 
> Also Also, Can i replace the top fan with a LED fan or something?
> ...


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

Well i got some ideas from googling that, but not any that i can do immediently. Though, i did watch a youtube video about wiring the extra wires behind the case. I did that  The inside of the case looks much neater, the wires are not straining on each other, it even looks... brighter! hehe...

Thanks 

--Still Open For Ideas--


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ That looks great! It looks, though, that you added some of your own wires or something? I dunno. But yeah, mine sort of looks like that except a little less wires, and a tad more messy. I think i might buy 2 fans, i just dont know which ones to buy .


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

Okay if anyone wants to see my progress on the case... First one was after i put it together, second is when i found some tape, third is when i really went to work and cleaned it up (twisty ties and tape and a little bit of a time).

I think i may just stop at the last one unless i get extensions.
--------First is below----------
http://68.38.155.104/First.JPG
-------Second is below---------
http://68.38.155.104/Second.JPG

-------third/last is below---------
http://68.38.155.104/Third.JPG

Or you can go here :: http://68.38.155.104/


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Here's a picture of my 900
Everything is connected and the cables are hidden behind the motherboard tray.
This picture was taken before I installed the CPU and VGA card


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

Thats pretty cool. I am going to add some blue Cathode lights soon enough. Maybe change the fans...

Anything else cool i can do? I haven't found anything easy/cool yet ....


----------

